# Rooted Droid Charge



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Rootzwiki community, I just Rooted My droid charge. I downloaded Titanium Back up/CWM. I flashed CWM And Tried To Boot Into Recovery so i can back up but everytime i do that it Does A Checksum Which finishes. And Then it Puts up a tiny android guy and a Exclamation point and just reboots.

Figured it out, It took Awhile but i got it 8)


----------



## ddunaway2012 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey I've had my droid charge since it came out but just recently got into the whole forums and rooting and hacking scene when i read something about ICS for the fascinate and with it being so close to the charge in hw/sw i wanted to learn more. How did you root your charge? also can you send me a link for the files I'll need in Odin I've got Odin on my computer but don't know what to do next??? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

ddunaway2012 said:


> Hey I've had my droid charge since it came out but just recently got into the whole forums and rooting and hacking scene when i read something about ICS for the fascinate and with it being so close to the charge in hw/sw i wanted to learn more. How did you root your charge? also can you send me a link for the files I'll need in Odin I've got Odin on my computer but don't know what to do next??? Any help would be greatly appreciated


Try reading the new users guide. Its pinned at the top of the forum.


----------



## ztkryan (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a easy to follow write up here as well

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21170810
How To Root Stock Droid Charge EP4D

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

